# White Platinum spawn!



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys! I spawned my pair of white platinum half moon yesterday. When I woke up today I saw eggs in his bubble nest. For now, I'm waiting for it to hatch. Im so excited to see what's the outcome! :lol:

My white halfmoon male came from Aquastar71 who has the best line of white platinum in thailand (so I heard)











More updates coming soon..... :-D


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Wow..that is awesome. I can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

*excited face*


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

can i pleeeaaasseee have some fry!!!! i drooled once i saw that male! i have faith that you can raise them all up! good luck!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

definitely! when they are all ready I'll post it up. :-D


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh gawd ! I am excited I seriously want one he is gorgeous...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

cool i will keep an eye on this thread!!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

if you guys are excited, Im excited too!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i am soooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I *might* be picking up some opaque whites from Aquastars line tomorrow. I can't import right now but local breeders have nice Thai quality fish (I live near a transhipper it's just prices for Thai fish are too high for the amount of fish I want to buy).


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

OOOOHHH *grabby hands*


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a male opaque for sale from ploybetta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Too bad you dont have a super red female from him...mine just died and her brother is too good not to spawn.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I do have a pair of black fire coming in tomorrow too and planning to spawn them as soon as these white frys matures.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh wow O.O these fry should be amazing . I wouldn't mind a female or evena male  I'd love to raise them lol


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

i def wont one to i am going to keep my eye on this post cant wait to see the fry


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

awws XDD how exciting! XD and hes soo gorgeous :33 goodluck with it all ^^ cant wait to see pics :33


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oooh....I so want some fry buy I don't have the FRICKING space! :-( Wish I could have one, though...

___________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Oooh, good luck! He looks GORGEOUS, so I'm excited to see the outcome of all this! If you need room, send one or two fry my way! XD


----------



## ThorAndGhost (Jun 23, 2011)

AWESOME!!! :-D Can't wait to see! Keep us up to date, I'd like to see the little fry guys growing up, the transformations are just amazing!

We could maybe get a betting pool going on what the little guys will look like? Hehehehe!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

@rhapsodie hahaha! it's going to cost you a little. lol


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!

eggs just hatched! I see newly hatched fry in his nest!!!! so far so good shirayuki (the dad) is taking good care of them by putting those fry who sank to the bubble nest. I'll be taking him out in a couple of days as soon as the I see the fry swimming freely.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

YAY! Hope everything goes well


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope so too. thank you! :-D


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

wooo hoooo!!! about how many are there?


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> wooo hoooo!!! about how many are there?


 I don't know... it is hard to count them all.. most of them are in the bubble nest and some are swimming around. :-D


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

wow your pair is beautiful can i have one? i wish i have a betta fish like that..sob


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Pictures if you can later on pleease


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I will post pictures soon.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

30+ died but i have 60+ more fry. I think some ate too much... those fry who died were all bloated.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ohhh nooo!! sorry to hear about that!


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I just checked my fry and I guess I have over 60 of them. they are all swimming and no dead fry today. whew!

I hope and pray they will all survive and no more dead fry..


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Aww i am sry but at least you still have some. Good luck cant wait to see pictures


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i am sure you will raise them all up healthy and good!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry about that but im glad that the rest are doing okay


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

They are doing fine now. Just need to keep watch on them


----------



## creativek14 (Jun 13, 2011)

please please please i would kill for a fry, your boy is gorgeous


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

wow sounds awesome! id kill for some pictures right now lol and im definitely interested in buying a pair when they mature


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll take pictures once they get a little bigger. they are so tiny still.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see 'em :3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are the fry???


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey how are they?


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I failed raising them. Seems like the male wasn't a good dad he ate them all after a few days. Sorry guys. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw im sorry I had males like that found out he was startled by the vibrations of me walking X___X


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww =[ am so sorry i would've love to see small white fries


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I have new white pair that just came in... but I need to raise my black fire fry first. lol


----------

